# What is this critter??!!!



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

I spotted this darn thing in my shrimp tank, its bigger than some of my RCS I noticed a few other smaller ones as well. I did a search and can't find a thing. 

Sorry for the photos but just tried to get a shot of him with my iPhone.

In the first he is barely visible blending in with plant the other is a overhead of him on driftwood.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like a dragon fly nymph. I would get them out as they will eat shrimp babies


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Ugh! So i get home late last night and decide to use a turkey baster to get this guy out. After two hours I think I pulled out 50+ of these things! Is there any safe way to kill them in a shrimp tank???

I think I got 90% of them and just going to keep an eye out.


----------



## Peterjay (Feb 15, 2011)

Just keep at it until you get them all - if they're indeed dragonfly nymphs, they can't reproduce in your tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Those things are cool looking....creepy and spooky how they just appeared. Would give me the creeps, lol.


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Whew. Glad to hear they can't reproduce. I think it came from some moss I purchased off eBay. Won't be doing that again. They are cool looking but indeed give me the creeps!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks like it can fly. I'd be thinking it was going to fly out at me. I'd probably tear my tank up trying to get them all.


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Ya spent three hours with a turkey Baster getting them out. Talk about a sire wrist the next morning.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If the moss came from the wild yes it probably came from there. Also if you had a dragon fly in your house they could lay eggs in the tank. I have seen that happen many times.


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

No dragonflys in the house  , so I think I am ok.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

The first picture gave me the heebejeebies! I literally had shivers! Ewww! Hope you get them all.


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow... I'm reading through the forum, it's late at night, the lights are out in my room because my husband is sleeping... And then I come upon this monstrosity. 

I think I'm going to have the creepy-crawlies all night... Looks like I'm not going to bed after all!


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Ya, tell me about it. These things are nasty lil buggers!


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Just finished scouring the tank and none to be seen. Sure hope they are gone!


----------



## NoMoreToys (Mar 21, 2011)

I saw something in one of my shrimp tanks very similar. Kinda looks like half a shrimp! Fast little bugger too. I guess with it on the prowl, its natural selection for the shrimps!!!


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Ya, i am glad I got rid of these pesky guys. The crazy thing is some people actually raise them. NOT I!


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

They make great pan fish bait. When I was a kid we use to net them out of ponds and sell them to fishermen.

They propel themselves by shooting water out their butts.


DLH


----------

